# ET-73 problem



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, I'm now official pissed... my trusty ol' Maverick went south on me yesterday... the switch on the remote unit broke and won't turn off. I was worried about those tiny little switches when I first got this thing, they just didn't seem beefy enough to me. Guess I was right.

So, now I have to pull the batteries to turn it off... at least it broke in the on position!

I am going to contact them and see if they'll do anything about it... not sure what the warranty is... I bought it less than a year ago.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...!!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, it is only a 90 day warranty. Sooo, I took it apart to find the switch slider (made of thin plastic) has cracked and is almost broken all the way off. The switch is potted (glued) to the pc board, so there is no removing it for replacement. Bastages.

So, I think I'll cut one of the power wires from the battery compartment and install a tiny toggle switch at the cut... I'll be good to go. 

I am off to Radio Shack...


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 2, 2007)

Now that's what we like to see ... back yard engineering. Broken switches - no problem


----------



## rip (Dec 2, 2007)

You may want to send them an email with pics. I know people that have done this with other companies and they sent them new ones with apologies. That should last alot longer than it did, it's worth a try.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Dec 2, 2007)

Damn fine idea!  I wonder if it will work with my car!


----------



## rip (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't think so, should have bought a Ford Truck.
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t79/RIP57/DSCF0030.jpg


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 2, 2007)

Good idea on the fix hawg best of luck with it.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

Because I yam what I yam, I don't need no stinkin' warranty!

A little carving and $2.99 later, here's the switch...














It's all good now...


----------



## rip (Dec 2, 2007)

Way to go Hawg, looks better than new.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks RIP... I hate them li'l switches they put on these things! I'm thinking about doing that to the transmitter also.


----------



## rip (Dec 2, 2007)

I will do mine when the time comes. Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

If ya' do, let me know... I'll take some detailed inside shots for ya'.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 2, 2007)

*Nice job HAWG. Thanks for the pictures! May need in the futre as I have one also.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks, and congrats on your KCBS certification!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 2, 2007)

HAWGHEAVEN=KING OF MOD'S!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

LOL!!! Thanks Bro!! 

I'm just tryin' to make life better without ripping my wallet through my private parts...


----------



## ron50 (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice job Hawg. If it's any consolation same exact thing happened to mine about 3 smokes ago. I've been pulling the batteries in and out.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice job there  Hawg very professional. At least I can see that switch!


----------



## smokin' meat (Dec 3, 2007)

talk about american know how. you go HawHeaven.


----------



## richtee (Dec 3, 2007)

Heh...Well done! I was going to offer my services to do just that, bein' a professional electronics hacker for years, but I could not have done 'er up better!

POINTS!


----------



## gramason (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice fix, I have the same one and those little switches are a pain.


----------



## rw willy (Mar 17, 2008)

ah come on.  Throw it against the wall and curse it!  Nice repair job.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 18, 2008)

Master electrician, and I am pullen batteries like the rest of you guys--oh well, you should see the wires hanging in my cellar---I won't tell you about my generator, might get me arrested.


----------

